# Walther PPQ?



## booxr (Feb 27, 2011)

I was just wondering if any one has seen or know a release date for theses. All I have seen is March. Any other info on these would be appreciated. I am wanting to purchase a Walther and am not sure if I should get the latest or the proven P99.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No one really knows. Sometimes, new guns take forever - sometimes, they just pop out, out of the blue...


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

booxr said:


> I was just wondering if any one has seen or know a release date for theses. All I have seen is March. Any other info on these would be appreciated. I am wanting to purchase a Walther and am not sure if I should get the latest or the proven P99.


Check out the P99's at CDNN for $450 don't wait.


----------

